# Seelenstein



## Brokulus (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich habe in Google nicht's dergleichen gefunden, weshalb ich mich dazu entschlossen habe hier mal zu fragen. 



Drum geht's darum, dass ich gerne wissen würde, wie das so mit dem Seelenstein bespielt wird. Ist das so ähnlich wie es die Spielmechanik hergibt einsetztbar, oder doch ganz anders ? Klärt mich bitte auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. März 2010)

Nu wollt ich auf WoWwiki schauen, weil da meist so Sachen stehen bzw Auszüge aus den RPGBüchern etc... aber scheint grad down zu sein, damn. =_="
kP, ob du dort schon geschaut hast, aber wenn, versuchs mal da. (Halt unter "soulstone")


----------



## Khyrinda (22. April 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Nu wollt ich auf WoWwiki schauen, weil da meist so Sachen stehen bzw Auszüge aus den RPGBüchern etc... aber scheint grad down zu sein, damn. =_="
> kP, ob du dort schon geschaut hast, aber wenn, versuchs mal da. (Halt unter "soulstone")



Was daran liegt, dass die Bücher diesbezüglich auch nicht viel hergeben:



			
				Core-Rule-Book-RPG schrieb:
			
		

> By concentrating on a precious gem and infusing it with soul energy, you can return yourself to life after being defeated. If a person carrying a soulstone is reduced to dead or dying status [...], he may choose to use the soulstone to automatically return him to life with 5% of his hit point total. The soulstone lasts until it is used.
> _*Material Component:* _A precious onyx gem worth 10,000 gp and a soul shard.


Das Einzige was man da herauslesen könnte ist, dass ein Seelenstein nichts ist was man grade eben so herstellt. 
Ein Onyxkristall mit dem Wert von mindestens 10.000 Gold ist jetzt kein Pappenstil.

seelige Grüße
Khyrindas Puppenspieler​​​​​​​​​
​


----------

